# Small fee?



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I read in the faq that there is a small fee for some VOD downloads. Will the receiver let us know before we download something if it will cost us?

Greg


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

There is a $ next to the program if it costs money.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And if you bring up the info on an item before downloading, it will tell you the fee. Likewise, the first time you watch an item, I think it confirms your approval and gives the amount.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

so just like ppv


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yupper


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to be clear, it's not the download that costs you money, it's the watching. You can download as much PPV content as you want, but you don't get charged until you actually watch it. You will have to confirm the charge before watching it, so there are no surprises.


----------



## dcldcl (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone provide some examples of actual fee amounts?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Zero is the most common for now. Many are $0.01. The Eurocinema showings on 1802 are all $2.99 today.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dcldcl (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, now I just need D* to turn the HR20-100 on.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

dcldcl said:


> Thanks, now I just need D* to turn the HR20-100 on.


It is coming.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

Will only movies and PPV have a fee? You can download television shows also, will those have a fee?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Will only movies and PPV have a fee? You can download television shows also, will those have a fee?


It's going to be up to the providers. They may charge for some commercial-free stuff or something like that. But the vast majority, if not all TV shows, will be free.


----------

